

Show HN: CircleRiot. If Google isnt interested in the idea, i might as well try - nucklsandwich
http://www.circleriot.com

======
icey
What are you actually "showing"?

I don't see anything except for a signup form. No content, no explanation,
nothing.

Also, you've mispelled your domain name in your submission title.

~~~
nucklsandwich
Thanks for catching that error for me.

HN doesn't allow text with a url submission and i was limited to 80 characters
in the title. It'll currently just show you a landing page. I needed to get
something out while I work on the concept. This is a response from the
following article: [http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110313/false-alarm-
goo...](http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110313/false-alarm-google-
circles-not-coming-now-and-probably-not-ever/).

Sorry for the teaser (i hate them myself) but a good friend of mine insisted
that I build and push a landing page out as soon as possible.

~~~
tereno
If it works, fantastic but I'm really curious if people would submit their
email address for something they have absolutely no idea about.

~~~
nucklsandwich
Very true but I'm currently taking the fork.ly "launching soon" approach
([http://blog.forkly.com/post/2341870004/a-viral-launching-
soo...](http://blog.forkly.com/post/2341870004/a-viral-launching-soon-form)).

This is dry testing at best.

------
nucklsandwich
For context:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_to_launch_major_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_to_launch_major_new_social_network_called_c.php)

[http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110313/false-alarm-
goo...](http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110313/false-alarm-google-
circles-not-coming-now-and-probably-not-ever/)

I really do believe in this idea and i think social network sites should be
designing for multiple groups. Managing your identity shouldn't be a high
overhead. The logo is a work in progress and I'll be working away the next
month deploying this application.

Edit: Feel free to submit bugs at circleriot@gmail.com :)

------
atgm
I went to look and I don't have a clue what's going on at that site, which
means I don't want to sign up. I don't know what Google isn't interested in
and what you "might as well" try.

"Might as well" doesn't make it sound like you're all that determined to make
it worth my time, either.

------
forwardslash
So, is this just going to be a new social network? Is the idea of circles any
different from, say, Diaspora's aspects?

